# Received this from CC&C.today.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you ever been itching to get a holiday at your favourite Club Site booked up as soon as possible, and wished you could do it further in advance?

Then you'll be delighted to know that you no longer have to wait until November to book your chosen Club Site... As a member, you can now book your 2016 holiday!

This exclusive new member benefit is up and running, so you can make sure you don't miss out on space at your favourite campsite by reserving your pitch now with our early-booking system.

View the 2016 price guide here »


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Somfink missing?


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't know where I will be next week......how the heck am I supposed to know where and when I want to go next year.

Although we might have a rough idea of when we might be able to get away we often book a crossing over the channel 2 or 3 days ahead of going and when we get to Calais we decide whether to turn left or right. As for booking a campsite.....no chance.

Richard.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

nope nothing missing.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Being tied to school holidays, due to having kids of school age, we still need to book well in advance for popular sites.... Thanks for the helpful info.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

So now 50,000 members will be booking sites 12 months in advance instead of 6 months in advance.
Very helpful


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> nope nothing missing.


You must be Psychic Cabbs, there is no link in the post.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

sadly, agree there appears to be no link there, I wonder if you have to be a C&CC member to see it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> sadly, agree there appears to be no link there, I wonder if you have to be a C&CC member to see it?


Doubt it, Poster goofed, done it myself loads of times >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Nothing missing, I only posted the relevant information sent to me as a member via email.If you are a member of this club then go to their website and log in to get the booking prices for 2016.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aah... it looked from your post that there was a link to the new year's pricing, it was the *"View the 2016 price guide here » "* that made me think there was such a link....

and several others seem to have taken the same point of view....

thanks for letting us know, those of us that are not C&CC members will just have to sit in blissful ignorance.....

Nothing new there then....

thanks for clarifying that,

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Which is PROB why 

You don't have a cat in hells chance of getting on

The cc are the same, seasonal pitches fully booked

Hardly any no seasonal 

We only use CL s nowadays

And not that often to make membership viable
So we are rethinking

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It was the 

Quote
View the 2016 price guide here »
end quote 

which fooled me Philip


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Which is PROB why
> 
> You don't have a cat in hells chance of getting on
> 
> ...


I doubt very much if most farmers who own cl or cs sites will be bothered if your a member or not. Its not like they are not in the public domain. They are all on here and UK Campsites for anyone to find.

Never been on either Club sites although the Temporary holiday sites the C&CC set up sound like they could be useful.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I doubt very much if most farmers who own cl or cs sites will be bothered if your a member or not. Its not like they are not in the public domain. They are all on here and UK Campsites for anyone to find.
> 
> Never been on either Club sites although the Temporary holiday sites the C&CC set up sound like they could be useful.


I know the two clubs state that one has to be a member to go on a CS or CL, but does the agreement with the farmer/landowner have an enforceable clause to the same effect?

Of course if the Club thought that the owner was breaching their agreement, even not enforcable, they could de-list the CS/CL from their books.

But, as Barry said those sites have lots of listings elsewhere.

Geoff


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> I know the two clubs state that one has to be a member to go on a CS or CL, but does the agreement with the farmer/landowner have an enforceable clause to the same effect?
> 
> Of course if the Club thought that the owner was breaching their agreement, even not enforcable, they could de-list the CS/CL from their books.
> 
> ...


I think you will find that the CC and the C&CC are listed as exempt organisations for the purposed of planning laws and permissions to run a caravan site.
Therefore they are able to issue certificates to landowners which enable the owner to run a site for up to 5 vans which can stay for up to 28days. The people staying must be members of the exempt organisation issuing the certificate, in most cases the CC or C&CC.

That is my interpretation of the law anyway. I will happily bow to Geoff's superior knowledge of the law. :wink2:

Richard.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A lot of CL and CS sites advertise on here as well. http://www.5van.co.uk/

There doesnt seem to be any mention of having to be a member to use them either.

I think i have only been asked once for a membership number. Im not saying its right to use one without membership but its clearly not normally an issue with the owners.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Richard

I was an Aviation and Insurance lawyer so other than basic contract law etc. I know little about such specialities as Planning law.

I did not know the licences were granted by the clubs. Thanks for that.

Geoff


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

C&CC 5 van sites should send in details of those who stay and membership nos. Friend who has a site is surprised at the number of peeps who say they have never been asked.

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

suedew said:


> C&CC 5 van sites should send in details of those who stay and membership nos. Friend who has a site is surprised at the number of peeps who say they have never been asked.
> 
> Sue


The clearly dont though Sue. I reckon I have probably stayed on maybe 100 CL / CS sites and only been asked once over the phone when booking.

I always assumed however that anyone could set up a 5 van site and get an exemption and they just used the clubs as a kind of gateway to get the punters to them.

I wonder how easy it is to open one independent of the clubs. I can see why it works but why do we need the CC and C&CC involved these days when they are listed elsewhere on plenty of websites? They should just be free for everyone to use and easy for anyone with a bit of land to set up. Hey presto you have a massive network of rural Aires that anyone including foreign visitors could use at will.

Its a pity only 5 vans are allowed as some are massive. 2 acres or more. The French would get 100 vans on a field that size. Then again I like my space. 

Does anyone know whats involved in setting up your own CL? What if I want to set up a 20 van CL?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Apart from site standards which many seem to find questionable anyway, the CC C&CC are now a bit outdated, except perhaps as mentioned for a planning loophole.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

I shall follow answers to your thread with interest.

May I add a additional question?

Why is it that MHs and caravans are limited to 5 units but there seems to be no limit on tents? Considering that the former can be independent of services but the latter not so, do the planning autorities not worry about services being overloaded?

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

suedew said:


> C&CC 5 van sites should send in details of those who stay and membership nos. Friend who has a site is surprised at the number of peeps who say they have never been asked.
> 
> Sue


Perhaps it is easy for HMRC to request info from Clubs HO but a pain for them to try to track a few farmers, so why would some of these small units bother to get involved with HO? Forget the moralaties.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As a matter of interest Geoff, should that not read Morality and not Moralities.
I believe that this includes plural.
I could be wrong so I would welcome to be corrected.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cabby
There you go again:surprise::frown2::smile2:>

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Go again where Sandra, I never moved.honest.00


cabby

edit, Geoff, Taken the time to look it up and have to admit I was incorrect.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> As a matter of interest Geoff, should that not read Morality and not Moralities.
> I believe that this includes plural.
> I could be wrong so I would welcome to be corrected.
> 
> cabby


You might be right in that the noun could be collective or pluralistic. I do not have my Oxford Dictionary to hand - I keep it in the MH for encounters with other itinerant pedants.

However, could you please explain the need for upper case 'M' in your question?

If two cultures have entirely different moral systems can both their ethical ideals be described under a single word 'morality' or does one have to resort to long phraseology of e.g 'The morality of the X ....culture' and the 'morality of the Y.....culture'? Would it be more efficient linguistically to describe it as two 'moralities'? or would you prefer 'ethicsities'?

Of course we are now getting into the distinction between ethics and morals, which has kept philosphers, ancient and modern, in work, paid and unpaid, for centuries. As it has linguists, to tortuously explain/unexplain the language of the former.

Which leads us back to my use of the word 'moralities'.

Circular discussions are so comfortable, since they never lead us off into unknown territory, do you not think, or surmise, or philosophise?

And a Goodnight to all my reader.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just a simple typo Geoff. But In a roundabout route you could be correct in your assumption. However I would call morals a code of conduct and ethics a code of principle. 

cabby


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

If this is a discussion about 5 van sites rather than the use of the english language, I seem to remember a very detailed discussion on F u n on this subject. Some of the things that I seem to remember were that the exemption scheme by which authorised organisations can set up 5 UNIT sites wasn't run by the DoE by another rural/ agricultural type of gov. dept. The other point which struck me as a way to UK aires is that the Motor Caravaners Club is an authorised organisation


Malcolm


----------

